# Puppy Kilo



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Puppy Kilo (youtube vid)*

Kilo is 11weeks old...Bloodline is Razors Edge with a bit of Gotti...he is growing fast

Before Ear Crop (10 weeks)


















After Ear Crop (11 weeks)




































soon will get better pictures:woof:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Good lookin pup man!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

he's cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =)


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

He is adorable


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

great shots man


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to GP and that is a handsome little guy. Very nice shots!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa...he looks great...very cute pup


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice pics and pup


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the good comments, ill keep updating pictures.

Kilo at 13 Weeks Playing with Khloe shes 15 weeks old





































And They Called It Puppy Loveeee


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

real nice shots,, loveing the last one lol.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

what kind of camera you shooting with?


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

jesus christ thats at 13 weeks?

he looks like such a big guy already


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> what kind of camera you shooting with?


Im using a Canon 50D.


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Aidan said:


> jesus christ thats at 13 weeks?


Yep he just turned 13 weeks like 2 days ago. I just hope he keeps growing with good symmetry


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is a short video of Kilo at 3 months learning to play Frisbee.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

good looking dogs


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

what a cutie! im diggin his crop


----------

